# purchasing a new router, what brand beginer



## bikeboy (Jul 9, 2011)

I am new to routing and am in the market for a used router and possibly table. I would like to know what brands are recomended
Thanks John


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bikeboy said:


> I am new to routing and am in the market for a used router and possibly table. I would like to know what brands are recomended
> Thanks John


Makes a difference what you are going to do?? their are lot's of combo's out their. I have 2 of the combo Porter cable 690's they are plung and can be fix in a table and not to heavy. Also a couple ridgid router with the small table for dove tale and pin cut's . Thay way i don't have to change the bit's. And a bosch router for the router table it stay's in their. So their are lot's of router's just have to figure out what you are going to do with it or them. You can never have to many routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Many on the market place now days most of them are the same , I push the Craftsman all the time ,for me it's the bottom line thing ,the 5 year warr.from Sears is good as gold, I took a 2,000.oo tool back to Sears and after 4 1/2 years and got a total refund, that's like saying it cost me 25.oo a year for using it. the master warr.was 130.oo bucks for 5 years.. and worth ever penny.  try that with any other router.

But I will say I would pass on the router table from Sears make one or buy the one below for 130.oo bucks..

T10432 Router Table with Stand

==
===





bikeboy said:


> I am new to routing and am in the market for a used router and possibly table. I would like to know what brands are recomended
> Thanks John


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I have a nice table and router with extras (router never used) I can make You a good deal on if interested send me a P.M. and I can e-mail ya pics


----------

